# Muncie shift linkage and speedo cable help



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I put an M20 in my 71' Lemans, with a driver side speedo cable. The cable interferes with the 1st/2nd gear shift linkage preventing it from going into 1st. There must be linkages shaped to address this issue, can I just swap out the linkage?


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Should'nt be an issue if you're using all factory stuff. Are you sure you have the shift arms installed properly? Post up a picture so we can see what you are dealing with.


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll get that pic up soon. It's a manual conversion, eBay bought M20. The clip to the 1st/2nd shift fork is on the outside of the arm, while the 3/4th faces inward and clips facing the tranny. 


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

Here are some pics. You can see the cable how it rest on the 1/2 link and would run into the bend in the link. You can also see the way the linkages face when clipped in place


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------

